# Used FTA Reciver?



## eugeneo (Apr 29, 2005)

does anyone have a used fta reciver? i have $50 bucks


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

There are FTA PCI cards for under $100 new.................


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

eugeneo said:


> does anyone have a used fta reciver? i have $50 bucks


If you can wait a few weeks Dish hackers will be selling their hacked FTA boxes when Dish finishes their swap. Then you will see FTa boxes dirt cheap. Just by one and reflash it with the original factory firmware and you are good to go.

I picked up a Pansat 2500A from a hacker at a flea market for $35.00 He said he was tired of all the key changes. I said it doesn't matter I don't steal TV.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

RVD .. we meet again 

on another note - ...but be carefull.. those boxes are Mpeg-2 ones.. and when provider(s) switch to Mpeg-4 .. they might be useless 

(Not to say that it will happen tomorrow though... of course)


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

Darkman said:


> RVD .. we meet again
> 
> on another note - ...but be carefull.. those boxes are Mpeg-2 ones.. and when provider(s) switch to Mpeg-4 .. they might be useless
> 
> (Not to say that it will happen tomorrow though... of course)


Hey darkman long time no see
Life has been keeping me very busy.

I know everything is switching to mpeg4 but FTA mpeg2 will be around for quite awhile though.


----------

